# My baby gargoyle: Ellie



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm really hoping this vid shows up. 
This is my baby Ellie. It took over a month of classes to make her and I'm very proud of her.






I'm not completely happy with how the video came out. The computer keeps screwing it up. But it at least shows the progress pictures really well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awwww, she's adorable! I think you've found your medium for your creative talents.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

You may be right! But there is still so much to learn! I couldn't have done any of this without the help and guidance of my teacher! She was a big help to me!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have such great vision and the talent to pull it off, Yay you!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks so much Hairazor!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very sweet lil baby. It turned out just wonderful. I agree, I think you found your medium!


----------

